# Install new motherboard without reinstalling Windows?



## Lamb7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi I am planning on building a computer with this motherboard:-

http://www.amazon.co.uk/ASUS-P7H55-...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1286480186&sr=1-3

I have a hard drive with all my information on and would like my new computer to boot off it. The operation system is Windows XP Professional. The thing is will I have to reinstall windows?
My old motherboard, that the HDD was connected to, is an ASUS motherboard and is Intel too.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if the os you have came with an older system, then it is oem and can never be transfered to another computer or motherboard. if it is a retail version, you will need to take the retail disk and most likely will have to reinstall. you can try a repair install


----------



## Lamb7 (Jan 7, 2009)

It is windows xp.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

At the very least you will need a repair install, maybe a clean install. If you do not the HAL will recognize to much different hardware and refuse to boot.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

did your version of XP come from an OEM system builder like Dell, gateway etc etc ?

if not / then you have a retail version of XP and yes; you can install a new motherboard and keep your existing data in tact

you will however need to perform an XP "repair" install / the repair install will not distrub your data, programs or files

the repair install will however remove all system drivers from windows / after completion and restart of windows after reinstall is completed then you will need to install motherboard chipset drivers / sound drivers / windows updates / video drivers and any other system drivers which windows may need 

here is the "how to"

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI



when done; most likely you will need to reactivate your copy of XP / thats no biggie as long as its not an OEM sold copy


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you want some more added info 

http://www.motherboard.windowsreinstall.com/winxp.htm



BTW; I have never lost any data yet using the windows XP repair install (not the same thing as a windows recovery console)


----------



## Lamb7 (Jan 7, 2009)

I won't be needing the drivers that are on the HDD anyway because I will be getting new parts for my new motherboard. How do perform XP repair install? Do i have to go into safe mode to do so?


----------



## Lamb7 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have linux on a CD. Would i be able to boot the computer and install linux?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Lamb7 said:


> How do perform XP repair install? Do i have to go into safe mode to do so?


 Linderman gave you a link in Post #5 :http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#RI



Lamb7 said:


> I have linux on a CD. Would i be able to boot the computer and install linux?


Yes you can boot from the Linux CD and install Linux.


----------



## Lamb7 (Jan 7, 2009)

what would happen if i just conneted my HDD to my new motherboard and then booted the computer? Why cant i just boot the computer off the windows i have on the HDD, with my new motherboard?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

It will be hit or miss. Just plug it in and try it. You might get lucky. Or not. You will know in seconds what you need to do. In most cases, Windows binds itself to the current hardware. If you change the hardware, Windows will usually need to be rebuilt (can't think of a better term). 
I just did a motherboard/CPU/memory swap on an XP computer I use for file storage and to play older games. The old sys was Socket A with DDR333 memory and AGP video. New is AM2/AM3 DDR2. It surprised the H out of me that windows fired up immediately and started looking for drivers. This is the first time I've ever gotten away this easily after a board swap.


----------



## Lamb7 (Jan 7, 2009)

cool, was the motherboard the same make? Did both the motherboards have AMD?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can get lucky but don't count on it unless the Mobo is identical to the previous one.
The Repair Install is a good option but a fresh install is always the better option.


----------



## Lamb7 (Jan 7, 2009)

what is mobo? My old and new motherboards are ASUS and both have Intel processors. Likely to work?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Mobo is the motherboard. The two motherboard would need to be the exact same model to not require a repair install.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Mine are both Asus with AMD procs.
Old board - A7N8X-E Deluxe
New board M3N78-VM

I've swapped out boards before with identical units and still had to repair/reinstall Windows. I have no idea why I did not have to this time. In fact I'll probably reinstall anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Lamb7 said:


> what is mobo? My old and new motherboards are ASUS and both have Intel processors. Likely to work?


There is no definite answer. All you can do is try. It's really not a big deal to reinstall Windows and you will be assured of no issues.


----------

